

When a startup you love becomes your customer - jonromero
http://blog.bugsense.com/post/7761865298/grooveshark-uses-bugsense

======
pitdesi
We've been fortunate to have a bunch of startups we love and respect try us
out, and most have become our customers.

When I see them on our signup dashboard, I typically reach out to them
individually, telling them that we use their service/love their
restaurant/whatever, and offer to personally ensure they have a great
experience. Our product is one that many try, but few "buy" even though it's
free and almost always a good financial decision.

These personal emails have been very useful, in getting feedback about our
service, helping convert customers, and creating relationships with other
companies we love.

~~~
PanosJee
Absolutely correct. When a new user subscribes we get an email and check who
he is on Rapportive and get back to him via personal email. We have
established some great contacts this way.

